# Ideas - Between Newark And London



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi

I'm trying to find somewhere to camp from the Monday June bank holiday through the week. (staying in London for the Sunday jubilee 1000 vessel flotilla). 

It's for me and my dog in our motorhome, but with two guests - two extra ridge tents, two extra cars, two women, one with a 9 year old boy and one with a 14 year old boy. So they will need toilets and showers. 

Some enjoyable site where we can chill, maybe someone for kids to kick a ball or play, and also visit fun things nearby that the kids may enjoy and dog walks nearby, maybe a beach, maybe a pub. 

Any ideas? One of my friends lives in Newark, the other, and me, live in London. We can travel within reason. I was wondering about Suffolk, Norfolk or Lincolnshire? 

Is there anywhere you love that you think sounds suitable? Without sounding awful, I'd prefer to avoid chavvy residential caravan type sites.


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi HeatherC

Two places come to mind ....for me anyway!!Its at the top of Lincolnshire but check them out anyway.
First, try Lakeside at North Somercotes about 30 miles north of Skegness. Its quite near Mablethorpe and good beaches, but cold water.
Secondly, we stayed at Lincoln a site called Hartsholme park. Its a municiple site, well cared for, Good walks, and only a bus ride into Lincoln.

There are two or three sites on the road into Skegness, type it into google and they will come up. Some have swimming pools, but they are a bit too commercial for us. 
Try contacting Briarose on here, he's well informed in that area.
Hope this helps
Paul


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

2 possibles

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/carava...n-sites-and-parks/SiteDetails.aspx?csid=21880

http://www.deersglade.co.uk/


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Stanner said:


> 2 possibles
> 
> http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/carava...n-sites-and-parks/SiteDetails.aspx?csid=21880
> 
> http://www.deersglade.co.uk/


That caravan club looks great but sadly it's full


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Heather,

would suggest Fakenham Race Course, nice dog walking area well looked after site.Easy walking distance into Fakenham, short drive to coast and Norfolk broads.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The Caravan Club and the Camping and Caravan Club have sites on the outskirts of Cambridge. I am not sure if they are members only sites though.


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Orwell Meadows just outside Ipswich.
Has a swimming pool and facilities for tent campers. There is access to a large area of woodland and the bank of the river Orwell. You can walk right under the road bridge that takes the A12 over the river.
Our grandchildren use to love it when they were younger - they learnt to swim in the pool there and usd to enjoy cycling through the woods.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Sandringham? The C&CC club site is really pretty and there are loads of seaside things to do nearby. Walks for the dog right from the site. There is a shop nearby. The "joys" of Hunstanton for the older one and loads of free space for everyone to race around. The facilities are superb.


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Between Newark And London*

The Camping and Caravanning Club site a Great Shelford might be handy.
Bus service (every 20 minutes) close by into Cambridge.
Very close to the M11.
Imperial War Museum at Duxford about 30 minutes.
They only have a few hard standings but there is a very large grass area in the middle for children to play.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I think the Sandringham Site looks perfect, thanks


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

You could also look at C&CC at Thetford plus the one at Polstead. Stayed at Thetford before but not Polstead (but it gets good reviews) as it is only 2 miles away........

Have a look at UK Campsite (just google it) website for ideas and reviews as well.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I've booked Sandringham. It looks perfect and there is lots to do in the area, and it's an area I really don't know. I'm really looking forward to it. I hope for good weather.

Let me know if any MHF'ers are there that week - booked from Monday 4th June to Saturday. 

Plus I am booking tickets for the Diamond Jubilee Pageant in Battersea Park and watching the Flotilla from there. 

Roll on holiday week!


----------

